# Anti-Perspirant use on face/neck



## Fat.n.sassy

Hey folks, 

I'm wondering if anyone has experimented with or uses antiperspirant on places other than armpits; more specifically, on the face (forehead) or back of neck. I've heard of using it under breasts and under apron, but was wondering about the face.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PamelaLois

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has experimented with or uses antiperspirant on places other than armpits; more specifically, on the face (forehead) or back of neck. I've heard of using it under breasts and under apron, but was wondering about the face.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I wouldn't suggest it, the chemicals in most anti-perspirants will be very irritating to your facial skin, clog your pores, taste horrible if it accidentally gets in your mouth, and can be very damaging to your eyes.  Not a good idea by any means. Don't do it

ETA: I have used it under the breasts, and it works fine.


----------



## Gingembre

Jeepers, I'm agreeing with PamelaLois here - I wouldn't try it. Having said that, the skin on my face is pretty sensitive and I clog my pores with powder every day preventing any kind of shine. But anti-perspirant seems so...harsh.

Plus, I wouldn't want to run the risk of any white flakey bits on my face/neck...it'd look like skin peeling/dandruff!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Darn! Oh well, thanks for the advice.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Hi sassy, I have used SPRAY anti-perspirants on my neck, feet, backs of my knees and elbows. It works well, but I wouldn't use it on my face. I also only get the unscented kind. Hope this helps.

xoxo


----------



## Isa

It's not an anti-perspirant but I use my crystal deodorant behind my ears and on other body areas. It works wonders.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Isa said:


> It's not an anti-perspirant but I use my crystal deodorant behind my ears and on other body areas. It works wonders.




Wow, I thought those only worked for odor! They are antiperspirant? Cool! This works well for you? Thanks!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the feedback. I'm guessing BO stick to the face is NOT the way to go.


----------



## Isa

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Wow, I thought those only worked for odor! They are antiperspirant? Cool! This works well for you? Thanks!



Technically it's not an antiperspirant but after using it behind my ears for about several months I feel the amount of sweating there (which would react badly with a topical used on my scalp) has dropped off. It's a win for me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I've sprayed anti-perspirant on my face. I perform outdoors in the summertime and wear a LOT of makeup in these shows so it's a must when it's hot and humid out. I don't do it daily, it's only once in a while. I've had no problems save for one. Once some got in my eyes after I had applied all my makeup. My eyes had a dry feeling for a while but it went away as the day progressed. Other than that I've never had any problems from it. No rash, no breakouts. Just make sure you remove it all at the end of the day. Bear in mind it's only once in a while and not a daily thing so I don't know how it would do with daily use. I suspect it would be very drying for the skin. I use an unscented cheapo spray. Suave I think is what I have under the bathroom sink now. It's been my secret weapon. <---- (Secret! Get it? )


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lilly, you bring up a good point. How do celebrities (of which you are one!) keep sweating to a minimum when they're under all those lights? Is Secret their "secret" weapon, too?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Miss Vickie said:


> Lilly, you bring up a good point. How do celebrities (of which you are one!) keep sweating to a minimum when they're under all those lights? Is Secret their "secret" weapon, too?



There are certain facial creams and 'no shine' syrums on the market that most make up artists swear by. I've spent lots of money on some that cost as much as $48 and didn't work as well as I would have liked. I also noticed that most of them give the same dry touch to the skin that antiperspirant would. I started thinking, "Hmmm...." and this lead me to purchase the spray. Much cheaper and way more effective. I wouldn't be surprised if others didn't secretly do the same. It's better to say you use shi-she-frou-froo than it is to say you spray Right Guard on your face. :-/


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Wow, I thought those only worked for odor! They are antiperspirant? Cool! This works well for you? Thanks!



One of my sisters and I used to wipe anti perspirant wipes over our foreheads/back and sides of neck when we knew we would be doing something that made us perspire there. It worked a treat and never caused any problems.


----------



## steely

My husband was prescribed aluminum chloride for sweating. He wore a Fentanyl patch for pain. He would sweat it off in no time flat. He would rub this on the area where the patch would go and he wouldn't sweat it off. I'm not sure if it is appropriate for your face but you might look into it and see.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

steely said:


> My husband was prescribed aluminum chloride for sweating. He wore a Fentanyl patch for pain. He would sweat it off in no time flat. He would rub this on the area where the patch would go and he wouldn't sweat it off. I'm not sure if it is appropriate for your face but you might look into it and see.




Wow, I imagine sweating off a Fentanyl patch was NOT the thing he wanted. I'm glad this was a help to him.


----------



## Jes

Miss Vickie said:


> Lilly, you bring up a good point. How do celebrities (of which you are one!) keep sweating to a minimum when they're under all those lights? Is Secret their "secret" weapon, too?



I watched a few minutes of the Miss America pageant (though I am unequivocally opposed to beauty pageants) and one of the contestants said she and the other women used spray deo on their faces. Obviously, this doesn't sound like a good idea to me, but it doesn't seem to have killed any of these women, so... I imagine they don't use it daily, however.

I'm a face sweater, myself. UGH. It's so uncomfortable. People never know why I'm so miserable in summer. Do they know my undereyes sweat? Literally.


----------



## knottyknicky

I just switched to the natural 'crystal' style deoderant too and noticed that while I do still sweat, its not as much as if I went au naturel. Sweating is natural though, and it helps keep us cool. It just seems dangerous to me to keep your body from sweating, especially big folks like us. I understand there are certain circumstances where sweat is bad (a beauty pageant for example, or if you're sweating your medication patches off) but otherwise, I think its probably not too healthy to keep your body from sweating. Its one of the best ways we have to keep cool and detoxify. There are hormonal issues that can cause one to sweat more frequently than others, too...might be worth looking into. Cooling and detoxing aside, putting antipersperant (and the chemicals it comes with, like aluminum) on your body, especially outside of the armpit area and close to the face/mouth, might lead to something way worse than soggy bangs. Clip your hair back and get a cute embroidered hankie to wipe your face off with? I swear by baby wipes in the summer, as I sweat a lot too.


----------



## MisticalMisty

There are several make up tuts on Youtube and the make up artists suggest using roll on deodorant on your hair line and the sides of your nose and the top of your lip.

I will probably give it a try when I know that I'm not going in public or have anything to do so I can pop some benedryl if it's an issue.

I sweat like crazy. I've been tempted to spray some in my hair to see if that would help stop the drowned rat look I get after shopping etc.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

knottyknicky said:


> I just switched to the natural 'crystal' style deoderant too and noticed that while I do still sweat, its not as much as if I went au naturel. Sweating is natural though, and it helps keep us cool. It just seems dangerous to me to keep your body from sweating, especially big folks like us. I understand there are certain circumstances where sweat is bad (a beauty pageant for example, or if you're sweating your medication patches off) but otherwise, I think its probably not too healthy to keep your body from sweating. Its one of the best ways we have to keep cool and detoxify. There are hormonal issues that can cause one to sweat more frequently than others, too...might be worth looking into. Cooling and detoxing aside, putting antipersperant (and the chemicals it comes with, like aluminum) on your body, especially outside of the armpit area and close to the face/mouth, might lead to something way worse than soggy bangs. Clip your hair back and get a cute embroidered hankie to wipe your face off with? I swear by baby wipes in the summer, as I sweat a lot too.




Hi KK,

I agree that keeping one's body from sweating isn't healthy. Even if I kept my whole head from sweating there would still be no shortage of it! 

Baby wipes don't really do my face any good. For about the last 10 years my face has been _very_ sensitive ~ damn perimenopause!


----------

